# powerfilter cartridge replacements?



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello, i have a topfin 20 powerfilter... i was wondering if i can make my own cartridge replacements... an aquarium enthusiast i know said that i could use nylon sacks filled with filter medium and put them where the cartridge goes in my powerfilter... is this a good idea? or do i need to just buy the (expensive for a student) filter cartridges designed for my filter...?

thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can easily improvise your own filter cartridge, just as you have mentioned. You can use pantyhose (make sure you buy your own, or ask before you take them!) as bags to hold the media.


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey thats great to know! thanks!
any tips on how to "pack" my filter? what layers of media... brands etc... 
I really should check around before asking...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can easily improvise your own filter cartridge, just as you have mentioned. You can use pantyhose (make sure you buy your own, or ask before you take them!) as bags to hold the media.


It's a cheaper option than always having to buy the original mfg cartridge. Purchase your media in bulk and save some coin.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

kyle775 said:


> hey thats great to know! thanks!
> any tips on how to "pack" my filter? what layers of media... brands etc...
> I really should check around before asking...


You can't really layer your filter the same way as a canister filter, so you'll just be putting in bags of media. If anything, you should have some kind of course filter, then some media for biological support. Finally, some filter floss to polish the water and you're set.


----------

